# Looking for video driver



## rampickupman (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a card I would like to install in my PC running XP, SP2. It is a PCI video card, it says on it:

ATI-102-A771(B) on the UL Listed sticker

on another sticker: S/N 280743001024

P/N 102A7710920 000001 MADE IN CHINA

on a sticker on the front: 113-A77 109-107

Going into a dell GX280, 2 gig RAM, 160GB HD. Any other info I can provide please let me know, I really need to improve the graphics on this PC


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

This doesn't help... What make and model card is it?


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

This is a ATI Radeon X1300 Graphics card. Here is your drivers, note option 2 is your driver only. http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/radeonx-xp. Here is some additional information. http://ati.amd.com/products/radeonx1300/specs.html


----------

